# newbie bulking meal plan help?



## garethaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello,

After lifting for around a year living off maintenance calories I really wanna get on a decent bulking diet so I can start making some real gains! However I'm living at home and have a tight budget so I'm only looking to spend about 30 pound a week tops. I have never setup a diet and the added budget constrictions don't help anyway I've posted my macros below in the hope that someone can help us out?

move column one across to the right :thumbup1:


*CARBS**PROTEIN**FAT**FIBER**CALORIES* GRAMS per day326.9182.558.429 - 372563GRAMS per meal10960.819.510 - 12854

I have a constant supply of impact whey protein so you can work that in as you wish without the additional cost included.


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

garethaw said:


> Hello,
> 
> After lifting for around a year living off maintenance calories I really wanna get on a decent bulking diet so I can start making some real gains! However I'm living at home and have a tight budget so I'm only looking to spend about 30 pound a week tops. I have never setup a diet and the added budget constrictions don't help anyway I've posted my macros below in the hope that someone can help us out?
> 
> ...


i cant help you. but,

brb setting up supps store and advertising it in bold red for my next diet advice thread


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

When bulking on budget first look at buying home brand stuff like asda smat price, foods like rice, oats, eggs, pasta are all cheap. For meat look at getting minced turkey or beef. Also I like to look for reduced meats where the date is nearly up you can get steak cheap that way and freeze it when you get home.

If you search the threads on here there are a few on budget bulking and if you post up what you plan to eat in a day we can help from there.


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

If you like or can stomach liver, you can get 500g of the stuff from supermarkets for about £1, sometimes less! Full of all the good stuff and the fraction of the price of regular cuts of meat! Lidls has amazing cheap beef mince, was £2.85 for 800g the other day! Own brand eggs, tuna, rice and oats will be a big help as 1010AD said.

I would advise going online and working out how much a shop would cost you and print it off, before going into the supermarket. That way you dont go picking up random stuff which will increase cost!

P.S what are you doing up at 5.28am on a sunday morning?!!


----------



## garethaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Having trouble hitting fiber, can you recommend any good sources?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

garethaw said:


> Having trouble hitting fiber, can you recommend any good sources?


You mean carbs?


----------



## garethaw (Jan 26, 2014)

DanishM said:


> You mean carbs?


no?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

garethaw said:


> no?


What is your daily carb intake then? I have a hard time understanding your little figure in the original post..


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

I cant understand it either:confused1:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

LER said:


> I cant understand it either:confused1:


Ahhhh, I get it now! Move the top bar one step to the right!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

garethaw said:


> Having trouble hitting fiber, can you recommend any good sources?


I get it now! Beans, brown rice, nuts with the skin, potato with the skin berries, oats and crunchy vegetables are probably the best sources!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DanishM said:


> What is your daily carb intake then? I have a hard time understanding your little figure in the original post..


The top row needs moving 1 to the right

So the numbers under protein are carbs

Ones under fat protein etc etc


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

@mrwright

Having just glanced at your avi, I thought a midget woman had just dived head first into your chest


----------



## garethaw (Jan 26, 2014)

View attachment 144595


First attempt pretty **** no way I could stick to that everday and again don't have enough fiber in there.

Would help if someone could post there bulking meal plan if pos.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

garethaw said:


> Hello,
> 
> After lifting for around a year living off maintenance calories I really wanna get on a decent bulking diet so I can start making some real gains! However I'm living at home and have a tight budget so I'm only looking to spend about 30 pound a week tops. I have never setup a diet and the added budget constrictions don't help anyway I've posted my macros below in the hope that someone can help us out?
> 
> ...


Looks good, how have you worked these numbers out? Most times when you do things like this it is all about trial and error. Some things will work and others won't. Hope it works out. Scott


----------

